
Rosette: Solver-aided programming language - espeed
https://emina.github.io/rosette/
======
espeed
NB: Rosette 3.0 has been released:
[https://github.com/emina/rosette/blob/master/NOTES.md](https://github.com/emina/rosette/blob/master/NOTES.md)

Also, the 2017 Clojure/West talk "Synthesis and Verification for All" [1]
presented by UW Prof Emina Torlak (Rosette's creator) is one of the best talks
I've seen in a while.

Synthesis and Verification for All, Emina Torlak [video]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpDyuMIb_E0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpDyuMIb_E0)

